# What do others think of Brett Farve being a Jet now?



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I was jsut wondering what other people were thinking of Brett Favre getting traded to the Jets. I personally am just glad we won't have to just hear about him anymore on NFL Live(hopefullyray02 and think it is a little weird he isn't a Packer anymore.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I got sick of hearing about it day in day out for so long- but I have to admit I will not like seeing Favre in anything other than a Packer uniform.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It will be weird. Especially looking at the Madden case.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Always a Packer. He's my boy!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

It's a trip to see him wearing a Jets uniform. I'll always remember as the Packers old gunslinger.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I was kinda hoping he landed in Tampa, but I wouldn't have been happy giving up as much as the Jets did. It's almost certain to be a first round pick.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

this sucks for Chad. Sooo much talent, now he is probs heading to the Fins.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Lets Go Jets! :thumb02:


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Meh Chad's either overrated or held down in NY for some unknown reason, I choose the first one.

I would like Favre and his chances in NY. They have a great OLINE now (if their chemistry is good, they definitely have talent - Faneca, Woody, D'Brickashaw), two strong receivers, a great rookie TE, good RB and a way upgraded defense. Butttttt.....Favre will get Madden cursed. I never thought I would believe the Madden curse, but I do now. Let's break it down. 

Paranthesis numbers are previous year

2001 - Eddie George - Actually improved stats the next year, but also led to the demise of the Titans in the playoffs when he bobbled his pass that got returned for a TD (the next year was horrible)
2002 - Daunte Culpepper - 2612 (3937) yards, 14 (33) TDs, season ending injury
2003 - Marshall Faulk - 953 (1382) yards, 8 (12) TDs, injured ankle, missed 2 games, started only 10
2004 - Michael Vick - 585 (2936) yards, 4 (16) TDs, fractured fibula
2005 - Ray Lewis - 146 (161) tackles, 0 (6) Interceptions, injured the following year
2006 - Donovan Mcnabb - 2507 (3857) yards, 16 (31) TDs, sports hernia
2007 - Shaun Alexander - 896 (1880) yards, 7 (27 NFL record at the time) TDs, broke foot, now TEAMLESS
2008 - Vince Young - Pass yards improved but... 9 (12) Passing TDs, 17 (13) INTs, 395(552) Rush Yards, 3 (7) Rush TDs

So there you have it...Favre is SCREWED.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Somebody please give me the rundown of this clusterf*ck. I've watched ESPN and CNN sports and I still can't figure out how this train wreck came to be.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Walker said:


> I got sick of hearing about it day in day out for so long- but I have to admit *I will not like seeing Favre in anything other than a Packer uniform.*


I haven't had a chance to talk to him about the trade yet but my best friend is probably still crying about Farve leaving. Seriously I respect Farve but my best friend overrated him the past couple years(except for last year)



Composure said:


> It will be weird. Especially looking at the Madden case.


EA has said that you can download a cover of him in a Jets jersey.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

No one draft him on Fantasy he made the Madden Cover his ass will be hurt this year lol


----------

